# Moving and going to Fios



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

So I currently have time Warner where I live and just signed up for fios at my new place. Just curious to know if anyone has any suggestions or tips with making the change to fios. Anything extra I might need or need to know? 

With TWC I needed a digital tuner box along with the cable card. Does fios require the same? This is located in Long Island NY if the area matters. Thank you.


----------



## JerryB01 (Feb 15, 2015)

Camaro45th said:


> With TWC I needed a digital tuner box along with the cable card. Does fios require the same? This is located in Long Island NY if the area matters. Thank you.


I have FIOS in NJ and all I need a cable card that is activated in the TIVO device.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

Great awesome. That tuner box was annoying getting the damn thing work


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

Any ideas on where to buy the quantum gateway? I know Verizon wants like $199


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

If new service, they should just give you one.

No need to buy one as my parents were given one for free when they had issues.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Camaro45th said:


> Any ideas on where to buy the quantum gateway? I know Verizon wants like $199


Hi, 
Perhaps as suggested Verizon "should" give you one for free, but except in rare instances, the only way they will give you one is for $10 per month or the $199 purchase. If you do want to buy one in advance, the best place is to check out Ebay, search "Verizon Quantum Gateway", and you will find several well under $199. There have been reports of people getting a free upgrade to the gateway when upgrading their internet tier but that is also inconsistent. BTW, it is best to get your router before the install and it is also a good idea to do your order online as you will avoid any installation fees.
If you have further questions, it might be best to post in the Verizon/ DSL Reports forum.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah they wanted me to buy it or rent it. I'm going to call back and see if they can do anything. Also, I'm sorry it's not posted in the correct location. I use tapatalk and I looked through s few different spots but wasn't sure where to put it. Maybe a Mod can move it for me?


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm on the phone with a guy now who seems like he has no idea what he's doing and he's quoting me at $400 for the router.... Meanwhile on their website it says $199


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Technically you don't even need their Actiontec router, as you can ask them to enable the ethernet port on the ONT and use any (fast) router you want. It does contain a MOCA adapter which is handy, and supports WiFi if you don't already have it.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

If you change providers like this (go from XXX cable to FIOS), how does the TiVo handle you season passes? Does it identify the same channel by the call signs or do you have to setup passes all over again?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

thefisch said:


> If you change providers like this (go from XXX cable to FIOS), how does the TiVo handle you season passes? Does it identify the same channel by the call signs or do you have to setup passes all over again?


If the channel name is the same, it *should* adjust automatically. But if there is any difference, you will have to set new season passes. For example, if you have a season pass for a show on "CNN" on your old cable system and FiOS calls the channel "CNN" then the TiVo should adjust it. But if your old cable system called it "CNN" and your new system calls it "CNNHD" it won't work. Same thing with local network affiliates. If you had an old recording on the ABC affiliate "WXYZ" but the new ABC affiliate is "WZYX", then it won't work.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

jonw747 said:


> Technically you don't even need their Actiontec router, as you can ask them to enable the ethernet port on the ONT and use any (fast) router you want. It does contain a MOCA adapter which is handy, and supports WiFi if you don't already have it.


What's ONT?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Camaro45th said:


> What's ONT?


Optical Network Terminal. Basically the control box where the fiber terminates and coax or Ethernet inside the house originates.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

So the box that they mount on the outside of your house has Ethernet? So I would just run that to my router and use that? I was looking them up on eBay, some a bit cheaper. But I'm weary about having an issue and having to buy another one. Part of me thinks it would be worth it to buy it from them for the peace of mind that it has a warranty. The guy on the phone said 2 years but I want that in writing.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Camaro45th said:


> So the box that they mount on the outside of your house has Ethernet? So I would just run that to my router and use that? I was looking them up on eBay, some a bit cheaper. But I'm weary about having an issue and having to buy another one. Part of me thinks it would be worth it to buy it from them for the peace of mind that it has a warranty. The guy on the phone said 2 years but I want that in writing.


Hi again,
The standard Fios install for any tier under 100/100 is coax, if you order 100/100 or over, the standard install is ethernet. The installers are generally pretty good, so if you are getting the coax install and already have ethernet (add plenty extra) run to nearby the ONT, they will usually have the ethernet enabled for you at the install, otherwise you will have to call or use the DSL reports direct forum to do this. 
Verizon will give you a hard time about getting a cable card with the initial install online and also about accepting at least one STB....just do the online order and then call to get it straightened out.
You don't absolutely need the newest G1100 dual band gateway. You can also use a W1424WR Rev I, a single band N rated router, and these are much cheaper. You can get one new via the Verizon Equipment and Accessory Store for $75 plus shipping and tax. Or if you have a router and get the ethernet done...just use it. Verizon also sells a Network Extender in their store for the same $75 plus, which is pretty idiot proof with their routers and will get you dual band N 300 and 2 ethernet ports. It works via the native MoCA Lan supplied by the Verizon routers.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Camaro45th said:


> So the box that they mount on the outside of your house has Ethernet? So I would just run that to my router and use that? I was looking them up on eBay, some a bit cheaper. But I'm weary about having an issue and having to buy another one. Part of me thinks it would be worth it to buy it from them for the peace of mind that it has a warranty. The guy on the phone said 2 years but I want that in writing.


They prefer to install the ONT inside the house.

You know your experience level much better than we do, so, if you're more comfortable with Verizon being responsible for the install, then by all means go through them.

For instance, if you go with your own router, they may refuse to diagnose any problem beyond the ONT.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

jonw747 said:


> They prefer to install the ONT inside the house.
> 
> You know your experience level much better than we do, so, if you're more comfortable with Verizon being responsible for the install, then by all means go through them.
> 
> For instance, if you go with your own router, they may refuse to diagnose any problem beyond the ONT.


That's my biggest issue.

Besides the fact that it's 10 a month (plus tax) to rent the router, it's $120 a year. If you buy it it's $200 and it comes with a 2 year warranty. So for 2 years I'm saving $40

If I buy from eBay or elsewhere there is no warranty on the router so if it dies I'm out whatever I paid for it plus I'd have to buy another one


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

It sucks they don't give you the router for free anymore. Maybe that's SOP now. If you want to save a few bucks and don' t need all the features of the $200 unit, take fcfc2's advice and check out the alternative router: https://www.verizon.com/home/fios-accessories/fios-advanced-wifi-router/ They offered me that one for a "special deal" a year or so ago for $150, now it's $75.

You have a 2012 Camaro? I have a 35th Anniversary.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

caughey said:


> It sucks they don't give you the router for free anymore. Maybe that's SOP now. If you want to save a few bucks and don' t need all the features of the $200 unit, take fcfc2's advice and check out the alternative router: https://www.verizon.com/home/fios-accessories/fios-advanced-wifi-router/ They offered me that one for a "special deal" a year or so ago for $150, now it's $75.
> 
> You have a 2012 Camaro? I have a 35th Anniversary.


It was free without a monthly charge? Man I stayed with Comcast too long, I bought the actiontec for $99 when I switched to fios. Three months later they wanted to sell me the new model for $199. I'm happy to settle for older slower fios.

I see that the new one is $159 at Amazon.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

caughey said:


> It sucks they don't give you the router for free anymore. Maybe that's SOP now. If you want to save a few bucks and don' t need all the features of the $200 unit, take fcfc2's advice and check out the alternative router: https://www.verizon.com/home/fios-accessories/fios-advanced-wifi-router/ They offered me that one for a "special deal" a year or so ago for $150, now it's $75.
> 
> You have a 2012 Camaro? I have a 35th Anniversary.


Yes I have a 45th anniversary. It's a garage queen lol. I also saw the router is 159 on Amazon, but I just feel like the extra $40 is worth the warranty on it from Verizon. I called like 4 different times trying to get a better deal on it, no one would budge.

Now my biggest issue is they are going to supposedly mail everything to the house I'm moving into which I won't be in for like another 2 weeks and they can't change the address. I said why not just have the technician bring it.... So hopefully I can get ups to reroute it or hold it or something.

I have a Linksys e2000 router sitting in a box not doing anything, but it isn't simultaneous dual band. Have to choose one. It's probably time for a new one. It would have been nice to have gotten a deal on it. Reduce the gift card to $100 and give me the damn thing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If you don't have any FiOS cable boxes then there is no reason to have the FiOS router. As long as you use Ethernet from the ONT just use your own router. There are plenty of routers that run circles around the Actiontec routers., I have five Actiontecs gathering dust in a closet that FiOS has given me over the last eight years. I would only use them as last resort. I currently use an Asus router and Asus Access points. Much, much better than the Actiontecs.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> If you don't have any FiOS cable boxes then there is no reason to have the FiOS router. As long as you use Ethernet from the ONT just use your own router. There are plenty of routers that run circles around the Actiontec routers., I have five Actiontecs gathering dust in a closet that FiOS has given me over the last eight years. I would only use them as last resort. I currently use an Asus router and Asus Access points. Much, much better than the Actiontecs.


If he's going to be using a MoCA network for Minis, then the built-in MoCA of the FiOS router could be a benefit to him.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If he's going to be using a MoCA network for Minis, then the built-in MoCA of the FiOS router could be a benefit to him.


I would most likely be doing this. Unless I buy a router with more ports.

Just out of curiosity, if I do use their router, could the technician enable the ONT anyways? Or does that mess with the coax?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Camaro45th said:


> I would most likely be doing this. Unless I buy a router with more ports.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if I do use their router, could the technician enable the ONT anyways? Or does that mess with the coax?


Hi again,
With Fios, you have to choose between coax and ethernet, you can't have both enabled at the same time. If you use the ethernet WAN on a Verizon router you can still use the MoCA LAN for your Tivo's. There are numerous guides on the DSL Reports forum for using your own router with or without the Verizon equipment.
http://www.dslreports.com/faq/12506
There is also a guide for converting older Actiontec routers into just MoCA devices with 4 ethernet ports to feed home entertainment centers or anything needing ethernet.
http://www.dslreports.com/faq/15984 (See #2)

EDIT: Just a reminder about possibly purchasing a Verizon router off of Ebay....they usually offer extended warranties for purchase too.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks you fcfc. 

Had another question, when I setup my TiVo from TWC onto fios, will I have to delete any shows recorded? I'm not sure if there is an issue with the recordings belonging to a different cable card or something.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Camaro45th said:


> Thanks you fcfc. Had another question, when I setup my TiVo from TWC onto fios, will I have to delete any shows recorded? I'm not sure if there is an issue with the recordings belonging to a different cable card or something.


No they can stay on there and be played back with no issues.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> No they can stay on there and be played back with no issues.


Great thank you HarperVision


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> EDIT: Just a reminder about possibly purchasing a Verizon router off of Ebay....they usually offer extended warranties for purchase too.


I've bought several on eBay without a problem.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

So I moved and fios came and hooked up. We had a few speed bumps, the biggest was my error. We kept having internet problems so they changed the black box that goes outside the house and everything was working. However when I was trying to sync up the TiVo with the guide and network I was having problems with connecting. The people over at TiVo told me ports needed to be open, and she made me go back and restart the guided setup. Well it got stuck during the guided setup be it didn't have access to the Internet. I had the roamio hard wired and for some reason it didn't give me anything. Even my laptop stopped working on wifi. I'm on the phone with Verizon trying to figure out what's wrong, I wind up unplugging the coax from the Tivo and it starts working. Plug it back in, stops working. Going through the guided setup I remembered seeing an option for network connection giving moca, Ethernet or wireless. On a whim I just unplugged the Ethernet from the TiVo, started working perfectly....so apparently I didn't know that the roamio has built in wifi. When I bought it to replace my premier, I just unplugged the old one and put the new one in the place. Works fine for over a year. So it seemed that trying to have moca turned on, with Ethernet and apparently wifi, completely blocked the Internet from working at all. Hopefully someone will read this and it will help them. Thanks everyone.


----------

